# Forbidden Foods your dog



## Carries (Nov 8, 2012)

Alcoholic Beverages - can cause intoxication, coma, death.

Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources - Can cause obstructions or laceration of the digestive system.

Cat food - generally too high in proteins and fats. Plus it has pictures of cats on it.

Chocolate and Coffee - contain theobromine and caffeine, which can be toxic and affect the heart perhaps fatally.

Fat trimmings - Can cause pancreatitis.

Hops - Unknown compound causes increased heart rate, seizures, and death.

Human vitamin supplements containing iron - Can damage the lining of the digestive system and be toxic to the other organs, including the liver and kidneys.

Liver - in large amounts can cause Vitamin A toxicity that affects muscles and bones.

Macadamia nuts - contains an unknown toxin that can affect the digestive and nervous systems and muscles.

Marijunana - can depress the nervous system and cause vomiting and changes in heart rate.

Moldy or spoiled food, garbage - can contain any number of toxins that cause vomiting and diarrhea and also affect other organs.

Mushrooms - Wild-growing mushrooms - even the backyard variety - can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, cause shock, and result in death.

Onions - Contains sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia.

Peach and plum pits - Can obstruct the digestive tract.

Persimmon seeds - Can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis.

Raisins - newly discovered to contain unknown toxins that may damage the kidneys when consumed in quanity.

Raw eggs - Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin, a B vitamin. This can lead to skin, hair and coat problems. Raw eggs also may contain salmonella.

Raw fish - Can result in a thiamine (B Vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and sometimes death. The problem is more common if raw fish is fed regularly.

Salt - large quanities may lead to electrolyte imbalances.

String - can become trapped in the digestive system and entwine around internal organs.

Sugary foods - Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and diabetes.
Table scraps - Should never make up more than 10 percent of the diet, if that.

Tobacco - contains nicotine, which damages the nervous and digestive systems. Can result in rapid heartbeat, collapse, coma, and death.

Yeast dough - can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach and intestines.


----------



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

"Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources" 10% raw bone is needed in raw feeding.
"Raw eggs" some said they are good for the fur and make them shining.

I dont know what to trust of follow now..


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Carries, if you are posting information from somewhere else, it would be a great help if you could include the link


----------

